# Toronto Gigs Wanted



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey all, I’m looking to book some gigs for two bands. One is a rippin Grateful Dead band with a nice authentic sound, the other is an indie four piece with a very electric bunch of original songs. Any suggestions about how to get out there are most welcome. Both bands are made up of super talented musicians. Seems like calls and emails to bars tend to go unanswered… 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For the original band I would look at micro-breweries. Best part is you're done by 9.


----------



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks! Great suggestion. Any in particular? I think I remember hearing about one on Geary Ave, can’t recall.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Breweries: I’ve seen live music at Great Lakes, and Nickelbrook. Not much space though. What about Steam Whistle? They used to have indie music events.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jblue said:


> Thanks! Great suggestion. Any in particular? I think I remember hearing about one on Geary Ave, can’t recall.


I don't know the Toronto breweries, but I'm sure that you could find an association that has a directory.


----------

